# Who's more skilled at fishing - inshore or offshore?



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Artificial lures only of course...

Inshore, you gotta "walk" the system, finding those ambush points and calculating the tide movements with feeding and prime times, searching for bait. Once you figure out a spot to try, you methodically cast and work the lure feeling every bump and change in the line waiting to set the hook for a strike and fight the fish. You have completed the entire catch from start to finish.

Offshore, you head to the only structures standing or found through hot spot maps or made from your own work of drumping junk on the ocean floor. Once there, a lure is drug behind a boat while hanging out waiting for a strike by drinking cold drinks and maybe listening to some rock and roll. When a fish hits, the hook is set from the rod being in the holder and pull of the boat. Now the fish is merely reeled in by the angler next in line.


Conclusion

inshore, you fish --- offshore, you reel in


???


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

LMAO!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> Inshore, you gotta "walk" the system, finding those *ambush point*s and *calculating the tide movements* with feeding and *prime times*, searching for bait. Once you figure out a spot to try, you *methodically cast and work the lure feeling every bump* and change in the line waiting to set the hook for a strike and fight the fish. You have completed the entire catch from start to finish.


Who gave "boashna" IJ's password??????????????????

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bwahahahahahaha


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

J when you start fly fishing in your underwear, you'll then be the most skilled fisherman on the 2cool board!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah J, I guess a troll's work is never done.

One should not ponder skill when mentioning the two types of fishing. One should ponder other attributes. Perhaps sophistication, or sociability should be mentioned.

Offshore fishermen are more conscientious in the fact that we are able to sip our favorite beverage while fishing. While our inshore counterparts are too busy continually casting and reeling we are enjoying the time we have on the water. Catching INCREDIBLY LARGER fish is merely icing on the cake.

We offshore fishermen also get to enjoy the camaraderie of our fellow fishermen. We never leave the dock with less than four on the boat. Inshore fishing is a lonely sport where the angler is one on one with the fish. Many times I have seen them out there alone in the bay or marsh. What a sad endeavor indeed.

I hope this satisfies your curiousity, you poor pitiful troll of a wanna be offshore fisherman.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> inshore, you fish --- offshore, you reel in


Sometimes we actually use electric reels.

don't get me wrong. I like inshore fishing, too. Specks make great marlin bait when rigged with a chin weight and trolled about 7 knts. Shhhhh.

Brandon


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Inshore is skill. Offshore is just high-fenced reeling.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

One of my favorite things about going fishing is getting the hail away from people! I used to offshore fish but finally got bored with it & took it to the next level. Inshore fishing with artificial has many more variables to consider & is much more challenging to me.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you see... the experts have spoken... inshore is where the skill is at.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

internet trolling is the most skillful


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> internet trolling is the most skillful


then you never should have been infractioned ??? :rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

igo320 said:


> J when you start fly fishing in your underwear, you'll then be the most skilled fisherman on the 2cool board!


Friggin Cajun


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

Inshore without a doubt... 

I think the high-fence analogy is a good one...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

DANO said:


> then you never should have been infractioned ??? :rotfl:


sad3sm :help:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> sad3sm :help:


It's OK Gilbert. I'll round up some 4 pc. 15 ft. rods & we will fish of the banks of the Brazos wit some skrimps fo bait. double drop leaders with red beads & 6oz. weights. "store bought" stuff

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

DANO said:


> It's OK Gilbert. I'll round up some 4 pc. 15 ft. rods & we will fish of the banks of the Brazos wit some skrimps fo bait. double drop leaders with red beads & 6oz. weights. "store bought" stuff
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


let me check the reports page. maybe we can go potlick someone that's on them. I can fling those surf rods a mile. :brew:


----------



## Saltwater Soul (May 31, 2005)

So why do most people "graduate" from inshore to offshore fishing?


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> let me check the reports page. maybe we can go potlick someone that's on them. I can fling those surf rods a mile. :brew:


They never say where they are fishin',.. just pictures.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Saltwater Soul said:


> So why do most people "graduate" from inshore to offshore fishing?


Because they can't develop the skill set to be successful with inshore fishing & give up. They then go buy some cut bait & '*Get ta Lickin'*


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Inshore is skill. Offshore is just high-fenced reeling.


...and jealousy is a wasted emotion.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> ...and jealousy is a wasted emotion.


so is getting excited dropping for snapper :slimer: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> ...and jealousy is a wasted emotion.


Yep, your 31' fountain only burns weed lines huh.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Inshore is skill. Offshore is just high-fenced reeling.





Snap Draggin said:


> ...and jealousy is a wasted emotion.





Gilbert said:


> so is getting excited dropping for snapper :slimer: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:





CORNHUSKER said:


> Yep, you're 31' fountain only burns weed lines huh.


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

cornholio, lets go troll the bay for trout... I'm first up on reeling them in, can we get a harness and an ice chest to sit on since it don't come with a fighting chair to help us out? You got a stereo in yore bote? I'll bring the cold drinks. We can be just like snappy.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

It takes a little more than simply reeling to get a 100lb pelagic to the boat. I have yet to find a trout that can almost pull me out of a boat


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

pop pop pop pop popcorn here get your popcorn. Ok lets just admit that inshore fishing and offshore fishing are 2 totally different types of fishing. The guys that fish SKA and are succesful are excellent fishermen and pay attention to details just like excellent inshore fishermen do. I really dont think you can compare the 2. There are just as many jackoffs fishing offshore as inshore. Proportionally that is. Anybody can go catch trigger fish with bait at any rig just as anybody can go catch hardheads with dead shrimp on the bottom. not every body can go catch a sail or marlin or tarpon just like not everyone can catch a 30 inch trout.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

you must be a little guy,,, chase this! can give some pointers.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Skill isn't a requirement to catch fish inshore. I'm not much of an arty fisherman and I can catch trout all day long when they're biting. Cast, reel, hookup, land fish, repeat.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Saltwater Soul said:


> So why do most people "graduate" from inshore to offshore fishing?


Pockets are full, and got lazy
:rybka:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Besides, don't yall inshore fisherman just sit there and wait for something to eat your live shrimp. Or worse, croaker. Pfffft. 

Brandon


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Come on guys, any fish that will come up and eat right behind twin diesel screws still running have to be smart fish, and tough to catch right? And lets not forget the ones that come up to the boat when you bang on the side or the water, these are the MENSA fish for sure.lol

J, you like to inshore fish, but should look into offshore, seems you have the trolling down pat! LOL I Am enjoying this thread.




I will say that I prefer eating offshore fish.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Chase This! said:


> Besides, don't yall inshore fisherman just sit there and wait for something to eat your live shrimp. Or worse, croaker. Pfffft.
> 
> Brandon


The above ignorant utterance portrays an astounding illiterate retort from that of a numskulled, pinheaded, or otherwise dimwitted jackazz. My reply is to enlighten you to the reality that seasoned inshore anglers prefer synthetic methodology in the pursuit of their illusive prey. Perhaps one day you will reveal that your credence is no more than a farce. Something is amiss in the irrational responses you post anticipating others will apprehend.


----------



## djdiggydiggy (Nov 14, 2008)

Saltwater Soul said:


> So why do most people "graduate" from inshore to offshore fishing?


It's kinda the same way people "graduate" to the retirement home...

:tongue:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Profish00 said:


> Pockets are full, and got lazy


:rotfl:, but not a bad problem to have... 



deke said:


> Come on guys, any fish that will come up and eat right behind twin diesel screws still running have to be smart fish, and tough to catch right? And lets not forget the ones that come up to the boat when you bang on the side or the water, these are the MENSA fish for sure.lol


excellent observations :brew:



Blk Jck 224 said:


> The above ignorant utterance portrays an astounding illiterate retort from that of a numskulled, pinheaded, or otherwise dimwitted jackazz. My reply is to enlighten you to the reality that seasoned inshore anglers prefer synthetic methodology in the pursuit of their illusive prey. Perhaps one day you will reveal that your credence is no more than a farce. Something is amiss in the irrational responses you post anticipating others will apprehend.


Huh?


















djdiggydiggy said:


> It's kinda the same way people "graduate" to the retirement home...
> 
> :tongue:


BWahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

BWahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
Bwah aha ha aha ha...

BWahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

An inshore fishing dude has to catch a bunch of fish to be happy and worn out, a good offshore fisherman only has to catch one big one to be happy and worn out.

Besides.. Inshore fishing is too crowded, too much work and... and... All them fish is polluted! LOL


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

It takes absolutely no skill to do this:


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Sooo when I used to bass fish a good inshore fisherman couldn't even begin to find his a** on a lake much less make the exacting cast to catch a fish off a piece of structure. 

You can take a good bass fisherman and he will be a great bay fisherman in nooooo time flat. Bass fisherman get bored with bay fishing quickly.

If you run your own offshore boat, it takes more skill and knowledge just to get there and back safely as any inshore fisherman posseses. Catching your target species your way adds a huge dimension to offshore.

I will conclude by saying enjoy your bays boys. Please don't cuss me if I wake you on the way through the jetties


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

> I will conclude by saying enjoy your bays boys. Please don't cuss me if I wake you on the way through the jetties


That is the funniest s^%$ yet!!!! BIG TOYZ FOR BIG BOYZ, BIACHES!!!!:slimer::slimer::slimer:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow!!! lots of smack talking but the guys that do well dont have to smack talk. It is the guys that do the talking that usually cant produce. They just talk! Like I said before anybody can go out and catch a trigger. Lets see your pics of a marlin or sail from your boat like igo320 did. Until then it is just talk!!! Notice how igo320 doesnt talk a lot of smack he just backs it up. Lets see some of you smackers produce a pick like that!! then I will be impressed


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> The above ignorant utterance portrays an astounding illiterate retort from that of a numskulled, pinheaded, or otherwise dimwitted jackazz. My reply is to enlighten you to the reality that seasoned inshore anglers prefer synthetic methodology in the pursuit of their illusive prey. Perhaps one day you will reveal that your credence is no more than a farce. Something is amiss in the irrational responses you post anticipating others will apprehend.


Pfffft. The rambling of yet another croaker soaker. I bet you have one of dem high dollar oxygen systems to keep dem little suckers nice and frisky before you sit back and feed them to trout.

:an6:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

When you can grow a set of balls and venture 100+ miles offshore with enough fuel to equal several bars of C4, actually have to use your electronics to find a location, use that $50 lure compared to a $5 bag of gulps, have great captains skills to return to port after putting over 250+ miles on the boat, and brings back several hundred pounds of fish compared to a little stringer that a 3 yr old can carry after a full day of fishing, make your own decision, bahahahah.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

capt mullet said:


> Lets see some of you smackers produce a pick like that!! then I will be impressed


Please call out people by name.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Hotrod said:


> When you can grow a set of balls and venture 100+ miles offshore with enough fuel to equal several bars of C4, actually have to use your electronics to find a location, use that $50 lure compared to a $5 bag of gulps, have great captains skills to return to port after putting over 250+ miles on the boat, and brings back several hundred pounds of fish compared to a little stringer that a 3 yr old can carry after a full day of fishing, make your own decision, bahahahah.


Kaaaaaaaa...........BOOOOOOM!!!!!!


----------



## DirtKat (Dec 10, 2009)

Hotrod said:


> When you can grow a set of balls and venture 100+ miles offshore with enough fuel to equal several bars of C4, actually have to use your electronics to find a location, use that $50 lure compared to a $5 bag of gulps, have great captains skills to return to port after putting over 250+ miles on the boat, and brings back several hundred pounds of fish compared to a little stringer that a 3 yr old can carry after a full day of fishing, make your own decision, bahahahah.


I think that sums it up!!!LMAO!tuna!


----------



## lfon (Aug 20, 2009)

offshore 1
inshore 0
dang it!! thought inshore was going to put up more of a fight. Bigger boats, bigger baits, and bigger fish and more $$$$!!! I guess its like they say "Everything is bigger in texas" and we like it that way.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Inshore fishing is easy if you are good!! offshore fishing is easy if you are bad. I rarely venture in to the gulf but the times I have I have caught ling, kings, dolphin etc. I know nothing about offshore fishing except that it is easy to hook up out there. Idont think you can say the same thing about the bay system qnd inshorefishing. Lets see your marlin chase this and I will shut up and bow to your greatness!!! There are guys in kayaks catching tarpon at campbells bayou. Lets see one of you offshore boys do that! That blows away catching marlins by far!! 

odffshore 1

inshore 1


----------



## Won Mo Kasst (Mar 27, 2008)

I went offshore one time with a group of guys. When we got out there, the boat owner said, "Let's hit it!" I started putting out lines to begin our troll, and they commenced to getting naked and pouring martinis. Luckily I am a distance swimmer, as I quickly dove into the water and started a good mile swim to the next boat. I arrived at the next boat, samething, bunch of guys in the nude, sitting around listening to Enya. I had eaten my wheaties that morning and swam all the way back into shore. I climbed into the first bay boat I saw. They gladly handed me a nice cold Miller, offered me a pinch of Grizzly, and asked where I had come from. I never told told them what had happened, or anyone for that matter. I now know why yall travel so far from civilization to go fishing... lol!

Instead of BOOM... how about some BAM!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

I believe croaker soakers and the lazy offshore fishermen are the perfectly imperfect fishermen who like to believe they are great anglers. I've done both. I've fished offshore in different places around the world catching mostly 50 or 60 lb kingfish and 40 lb cudas. Huge sharks and everything. Sight casted to tarpon in belize and catching bonfish on the flats. Of course the fish are bigger offshore and whether u use bait or lures, it's easier period. I've fished with a group of girls who hooked and reeled in 50 lb kingfish and goliath grouper by themselves. You take those same girls, better yet take a grown man who fishes offshore and tell them to hook and land an 8lb+ trout and see who wins the battle.

Although offshore fishing is more expensive, thats not relevant to this discussion. I bet if we leveled the playing field and just hypethetically said that we all had bay boats and offshore boats and we threw a inshore and offshore fishing tournament, I guarantee inshore fishermen would win. Why? Because inshore fishing is more precise and requires more knowledge of structure, ambush points, dropoffs, etc. But then of course Im just a wadefisherman.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

That is not a picture of a marlin I had anything to do with! But I have caught 3 and the skills of the captain, crew, and fisherman are of a team sport nature where as bay fishing or bass fishing are like tennis. Done all 3, and like others have said, just getting to the grounds is a challenge, much less cathing your target species. 

A bay fisherman that goes out and produces 27"+ fish on a regular basis; now I will take my hat off to that guy!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> Inshore fishing is easy if you are good!! offshore fishing is easy if you are bad. I rarely venture in to the gulf but the times I have I have caught ling, kings, dolphin etc. I know nothing about offshore fishing except that it is easy to hook up out there. Idont think you can say the same thing about the bay system qnd inshorefishing. Lets see your marlin chase this and I will shut up and bow to your greatness!!! There are guys in kayaks catching tarpon at campbells bayou. Lets see one of you offshore boys do that! That blows away catching marlins by far!!
> 
> odffshore 1
> 
> inshore 1


You can keep trying to convince your self of that, lol. I cut my teeth in inshore. But when you want a real challenge, and want to play with the big dogs, loose sight of land. 3 sets of fish target inshore mainly, reds, trout, flounder=pffffffffftttttttttttt!

Offshore, Ling, King, Wahoo, Amberjack, Snapper, Mahi, Liners, Grouper numerous species, Tuna, Billfish, and all have different methods and techniques to catch.

You can make yourself believe what you want, all day long. Buy a little boat and go walk around in 3 feet of water all day. When you really want to fish, I mean really want to fish, people go offshore.

I ask my 10 yr old daughter and her best friend, yall want to go bay fishing, they say naw its ok, we wold rather go offshore.

If you cant run with the big dogs, stay in the bay:rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

capt mullet said:


> Lets see your marlin chase this and I will shut up and bow to your greatness!!!


BOW DOWN

Mark and Jacob get the credit for that last one. I was just happy to be there.


----------



## monster (Apr 11, 2008)

Great Pics!!!! Love the Mako shot.


----------



## bostonwhaler (Aug 24, 2006)

ALL FISH ARE EASY TO CATCH WHEN THEY ARE BITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . PERIOD


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

bostonwhaler said:


> ALL FISH ARE EASY TO CATCH WHEN THEY ARE BITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! . PERIOD


Shhhh. I'm having fun trolling here. It's too windy to troll elsewhere. I've hooked a couple king mullet so far.



B


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

igo320 said:


> It takes absolutely no skill to do this:





igo320 said:


> the skills of the captain, crew, and fisherman are of a team sport nature where as bay fishing or bass fishing are like tennis.


yeah, it's reel difficult to fight a fish in a boat backing up on it and taking back all the line it fought out of you, then when it fights again, to back up on it and take it all back again with 0 effort. The boat fights the fish, the reeler reels it in. That's offshore big fish fishing. 



igo320 said:


> A bay fisherman that goes out and produces 27"+ fish on a regular basis; now I will take my hat off to that guy!


exactly



Won Mo Kasst said:


> I never told told them what had happened, or anyone for that matter. I now know why yall travel so far from civilization to go fishing... lol!


BWAHAHAHAHAHA A HA A HA HA


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Those are some awesome fish chase this and I will give you a lot of credit! ANd Bow down because swords and giant makos are awesome fish to catch. But most offshore guys are just not that good. Most offshore guys go rig to rig and drop for snapper or triggers. If they get lucky they catch a grouper. Not much skill in that however the guys catching marlin and sword and sails are very skillful and like any type of fishing wether it is freshwater, inshore or offshore there is skill involved. Most inshore fishermen cant go out and slam them every time just like most offshore guys cant. To be good at fishing you have to be skilled no matter what type.

Watch out Hotrod you are setting yourself up with the comments about your 10 year old girls wanting to offshore fish. I am going to keep quiet on that one!! lol


----------



## Aggie (May 27, 2004)

Silly bay fiserman. You notice all the offshore boats tied to rigs because you are used to looking for others already fishing and then you wade, drift, or anchor next to them and fish.


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

Yeah, my little brother caught this king working a corky with precise action, and my dumb buddy caught this 28" trout trolling a dead cigar minnow behind the boat. C'om on guys offshore is soooo much harder to do.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bsartor said:


> Yeah, my little brother caught this king working a corky with precise action, and my dumb buddy caught this 28" trout trolling a dead cigar minnow behind the boat. C'om on guys offshore is soooo much harder to do.


KABOOM! :rotfl:

that's gotta be at least a 2 run homer for the Bayside Bombers against the Offshore Reelers... bwahahahahaha

Mullet, sartor explained the kid thing very well above, no need to detail hotrod how it's easier for his 10 year old to catch a lure trolled fish behind a boat than working a plastic in the bay.


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

I mean, I get the bay boat offshore a few times a year and limit EVERY TIME on my "targeted" species. I would love to see an offshore angler fish the bay 3 times a year and catch limits of specks and reds EVERY TIME.

Her's mom with another king on a corky.

Put a gaff in them offshore boys their done!


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

I would say that beachfront tarpon fishing is equally as challenging as bay fishing but the offshore fishing referenced in this thread is not as complicated as inshore.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> so is getting excited dropping for snapper :slimer: :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


OK, well I guess you won't be needing to go like all your PM's to me have mentioned. :slimer: :work: :slimer: :work: :slimer:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Yep, your 31' fountain only burns weed lines huh.


Fountain???!!! Hell no! I wouldn't have one of them. Here's a hint for ya there sunshine. Look at the avatar.


----------



## Reel Bender (Sep 30, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Fountain???!!! Hell no! I wouldn't have one of them. Here's a hint for ya there sunshine. Look at the avatar.


I think you 2 need to see if Tiny will host another Hugfest for the 2 of you.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

bsartor said:


> Her's mom with another king on a corky.
> 
> Put a gaff in them offshore boys their done!


Oh man.. MY SIDES ARE HURTING FROM LAUGHING MY A OFF!

Goodness gracious.. grandslam from the Bayside Bombers... Offshore Reelers are coming up in the bottom of the 9th hoping for a miracle.

:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

InfamousJ said:


> Oh man.. MY SIDES ARE HURTING FROM LAUGHING MY A OFF!
> 
> Goodness gracious.. grandslam from the Bayside Bombers... Offshore Reelers are coming up in the bottom of the 9th hoping for a miracle.
> 
> :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:


And slapping each other on the butt all the while...:biggrin:


----------



## Dcrawford (Jan 3, 2008)

i hardly ever rate threads, but this little gem earns a 5* from me!!! LMAO


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Given the same opportunity and experience, I think the same great inshore fishermen would be great offshore fishermen and vice versa. Look at the tournaments in offshore and inshore the cream always rises to the top. 

In the mediocre ranks it is easier to be a decent offshore fisherman, but that does not diminish the skill it takes to be trully good at it. I like the quote of the 10 year old daughter. "naw its ok, we wold rather go offshore." Most people I know given the choice would say this. It's not nearly as much fun to catch the average size trout as it is to catch an average size anything in the offshore haunts. Added bonus is most things in the gulf eat a lot better than Trout, reds and flounder.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> KABOOM! :rotfl:
> 
> that's gotta be at least a 2 run homer for the Bayside Bombers against the Offshore Reelers... bwahahahahaha
> 
> Mullet, sartor explained the kid thing very well above, no need to detail hotrod how it's easier for his 10 year old to catch a lure trolled fish behind a boat than working a plastic in the bay.


Lol, yeah let the comments fly. I started my daughter fishing at 4 or 5 yrs old. She already can catch specks, reds, flounder, not hard to do, even a cave man can do it. I used to go out and slam triple limits of trout, reds. Me and the wife used to go out slam 50 slots every weekend.

Then I introduced them to offshore, to a a few yrs to sharpen my skills for an entirely different ball game. Had no one teach me, then taught the family. I dont just tie up to rigs, or troll baits, I have learned trolling, lures, livies, freeline, sight casting, bottom dropping, jigging, chunking.

theres alot more to it than you make yourself want to believe. I go back to my original statement. When you grow a set of balls and really want to CATCH a fish. Go offshore.

Anybody can get a Capts license and park by the shoreline and walk all day in 3 feet of water. Dont get jealous when you see the big dogs heading out with thousands of dollars in gear alone. I can back my stuff up, I looked at your past threads and saw 22in trout and 20 in Flounder. You dont want to go there. Keep on dreaming. Heres your sign:an6:


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

"You can take a good bass fisherman and he will be a great bay fisherman in nooooo time flat. Bass fisherman get bored with bay fishing quickly."

Seen alot of people leave bass fishing for bay fishing, never the other way around. I guess a few might miss their "disco" boats, but Ranger and Champion make CC's now and I'm sure will put sparkles on it for you.

"When you can grow a set of balls and venture 100+ miles offshore with enough fuel to equal several bars of C4, actually have to use your electronics to find a location, use that $50 lure compared to a $5 bag of gulps, have great captains skills to return to port after putting over 250+ miles on the boat"

Aaaaaa GPS. I doubt you were out there reading a sextant and the stars, then plotting your course on a map. If so, hats off to you Magellan,lol.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Anybody can get a Capts license and park by the shoreline and walk all day in 3 feet of water. Dont get jealous when you see the big dogs heading out with thousands of dollars in gear alone. I can back my stuff up, I looked at your past threads and saw 22in trout and 20 in Flounder. You dont want to go there. Keep on dreaming. Heres your sign:an6:


well, my little :butterfly, how far back did you have to go for that little bit of :goldfish: information? I can guarantee you, I don't catch near that anymore, :rotfl:. I :work: and :cheers: way to much now. My point was the overall catch for a fish, if you troll for your fish holding the rod in your hands working that lure behind the boat the entire time then . If the boats sets your hook, :an6:.


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> well, my little :butterfly, how far back did you have to go for that little bit of :goldfish: information? I can guarantee you, I don't catch near that anymore, :rotfl:. I :work: and :cheers: way to much now. My point was the overall catch for a fish, if you troll for your fish holding the rod in your hands working that lure behind the boat the entire time then . If the boats sets your hook, :an6:.


Tell the grasshoppa's,...
I'll catch up with ya one the (







) Infamous,...:rotfl:


----------



## Spazbyte (Dec 14, 2008)

Man this is sad. I joined the board to learn, make new friends and share fishing. Seems some on the board want a heiarchy based on the amount of money you have as to what kind of fisherman you are. I've been out to Boomvang with one of the best boats around and fished the bay. Have mad respect for offshore fishing, but have just as much respect for inshore fishing. Guess the lesson to learn is for you guys to publish a list of the "have not's (in your opinion), so they'll know not to open up a thread for discussion. Save everyone the time from reading bs bout how much better some believe themselves to be than others. Let me just finish with this, any man/woman that fishes, attempts to fish or catches(offshore group), they have my respect as fellow fishermen and women. Spaz....


----------



## redman35 (Jul 1, 2008)

Inshore fishing is alot harder i can take my Majek offshore and catch fish, but you cant bring that big boat into the flats and sight fish for reds.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

redman35 said:


> Inshore fishing is alot harder i can take my Majek offshore and catch fish, but you cant bring that big boat into the flats and sight fish for reds.


When that Majek reaches the Floaters, I'll take my hat off. Im not talking Triggers, and Kings. You guys keep pizzing in the wind. We all know where the big dogs graduate too:biggrin:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> I used to go out and slam triple limits of trout, reds. Me and the wife used to go out slam 50 slots every weekend.


That's a way to rape the bays and leave 'em.

How many snapper do you keep? :slimer:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I love to inshore fish, mainly because I get to spend time on the water with my family and take it pretty easy without much hassle. 

My heart is offshore though, after you've seen a Yellowfin crash a topwater or a lit up Marlin in the spread it just gets in your veins. If your running 100 miles Offshore you better have your **** together things can go very bad out there very fast. 

But too each their own, I like em both


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

50 slots every weekend huh?! yeah right in your dreams. I know that fishermen are known to be good liars but that is overdoing it a bit isnt it?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Still going J-Sohn...Red Hot is playing his high card (a black 8)...Spaz is crying for mercy and the rest are making their most feable attempts at a plea for mercy!

You done good bro! :biggrin:

Crab Trap Cleanup is coming boys!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> 50 slots every weekend huh?! yeah right in your dreams. I know that fishermen are known to be good liars but that is overdoing it a bit isnt it?


No need to lie here bud. I dont have to prove it cause I know I dun it. I had this hole, Non stop slots, I may have been easy with 50, it was prolly more. I had that hole for 2 yrs till Tropical Storm Francis came in and F'd it up. No matter when I went it was like that. We won several tourneys at that spot. Anyway me and wife and family and friends know it was there and what it produced. It would slow down but I could still manage 10 to 20 slots on its slowest day. It was the old wooden sunken bardges on the Boliver side by the ferry. It was a small hole that I lost tackle out the yang, we had twice that many hookups but lost them to the bardges. The old man that worked at the old Shirleys turned me onto that hole in the 90's.

Anyway whatever floats your boat, the real challenge it doing 100+ mile trips, I think of the bay and lost intrest, no fun. Have fun, this has been a great troll thread.:tongue:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

That explanation sounds better than 50 a day guaranteed. There is no guarantees in fishing as you know. Believe me I would love to get offshore this year because I have a blast catching the bigger fish out there. This year my goal is to spend more time in the gulf now that I have a bigger heavier boat. Tarpon and sharks are my main goal but a few jacks, kings and ling would be nice too. Getting ready to go hit the bay today , just cant decide if I should go wade or drift. The thrill of the hunt is what excites me no matter what type of fishing I am doing!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> Can't we all just get along?


Just a lil fun bantering between 2coolers. Hotrod and I are just having fun. I am sure I can speak for him as well as I when I say that there are no animosities here. Just good conversation and discussions!! And yes I am bowing down to Chase This for his pics!!!Inshore is still king!!


----------



## HonkyFin (May 28, 2004)

There is required skill and LUCK involved in both types of fishing.
However, I have taken ALOT of bay oriented fishermen/women offshore,,,waaay offshore, and i will say once they loose sight of land ,the intimidation factor kicks in pretty strong,,,,"what if a storm kicks up" ??? "What if the engine quites"???? AND the one statement I hear from the BayBoys the most is "man,,,,,I feel wooooooooozy" and then its bbbbbbaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrffffffffff !!!!!!!!! all over the deck ,,,,,,,,Dont need Dromamine to fish the bays ,,,,,


----------



## Fish Guts (Feb 17, 2008)

Y'all for got to add whose **** is bigger ?? Then this thread would be complete


----------



## Trey_cde (Jan 20, 2010)

Yall weekenders crack me up. When you grow up on the coast you learn how to it all. Of course offshore requires more skill, I was catching trout and reds on a snoopy rod when I was in kindergarten and I still do today

grew up decking on anywhere from a 20 foot boat to a 55 Carolina

id love to see a redfisher even try to back up that 55


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Inshore for sure...only if you pursue and catch big trophy trout regularly, understanding their patterns and activity pertaining to weather, etc. 

But if not, prolly offshore.


----------



## jdipper1 (Jul 18, 2007)

I do both and enjoy each. They both have their challenges and rewards. A 70 lb ling on 20 lb tackle is grueling after a 2 hour fight. Landing a 28" spec on 12lb test is a rush also. They are different challenges, but both have great rewards.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

HonkyFin said:


> There is required skill and LUCK involved in both types of fishing.
> However, I have taken ALOT of bay oriented fishermen/women offshore,,,waaay offshore, and i will say once they loose sight of land ,the intimidation factor kicks in pretty strong,,,,"what if a storm kicks up" ??? "What if the engine quites"???? AND the one statement I hear from the BayBoys the most is "man,,,,,I feel wooooooooozy" and then its bbbbbbaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrffffffffff !!!!!!!!! all over the deck ,,,,,,,,Dont need Dromamine to fish the bays ,,,,,


which brings up another point, , ...... brains? those mosquito fleets running around where tankers belong trying to reel in a fish... yall must got pirate blood in ya.


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-6ebe38e0fe7d85f40c319dc0517fc32a.html


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

now that is funny Nelson. I have to say i laughed my arse off watching that

Did anyone watch jose wejebe catching bluefin on topwaters this morning. That was freakin awesome!!!!!!!!!!! i want to do that no doubt!!! I have to admit that blows away anything inshore except tarpon which is still considered inshore and is still to be considered the greatest gamefish in the world. Since Tarpon are inshore we win. You cant beat the worlds greatest gamefish. However watching jose wejebe catching those bluefins on topwater was a very very close second!! In fact watching that I thought the inshore guys cant compete until I remember 3 years ago when I landed 7 and jumped 10 tarpon before 11 am way up in the top of tampa bay in 8ft of water. That was the funnest day of fishing I have ever had. I still wantto go catch tuna on tops though. Man that was cool!!!!!!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Here, this seems more appropriate

http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-8ef68934a9b2370a1c7a397492190f3e.html

.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

nelson6500 said:


> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-6ebe38e0fe7d85f40c319dc0517fc32a.html





Hotrod said:


> Here, this seems more appropriate
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-8ef68934a9b2370a1c7a397492190f3e.html
> 
> .


WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAHHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Enough said!!!!


----------



## moganman (Mar 30, 2006)

Hotrod said:


> Here, this seems more appropriate
> 
> http://www.grapheine.com/bombaytv/movie-uk-8ef68934a9b2370a1c7a397492190f3e.html
> 
> .


Hmm.....


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Trey_cde said:


> Yall weekenders crack me up. When you grow up on the coast you learn how to it all. Of course offshore requires more skill, I was catching trout and reds on a snoopy rod when I was in kindergarten and I still do today
> 
> grew up decking on anywhere from a 20 foot boat to a 55 Carolina
> 
> id love to see a redfisher even try to back up that 55


Wow guys we have a newbie with a modesty problem. Nice introduction, insulting all of us, and telling us all how it is with your decades of fishing experience. Maybe one day we can be as good as you think you are. And you are the man for red fishing today with a Snoopy rod, what the Sponge Bob rods were out of stock, or just not the right action?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

moganman said:


> Hmm.....


Them flounder supposed to impress me, pfffft. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Since you fished all over, post up your big offshore fish skilled bay angler.


----------



## Trey_cde (Jan 20, 2010)

deke said:


> Wow guys we have a newbie with a modesty problem. Nice introduction, insulting all of us, and telling us all how it is with your decades of fishing experience. Maybe one day we can be as good as you think you are. And you are the man for red fishing today with a Snoopy rod, what the Sponge Bob rods were out of stock, or just not the right action?


I meant that trout and reds are just as easy to catch as when we went on a field trip with a group of local guys on their boats.

Weekender is an insult huh? Sry to ruffel your feathers. Lol


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

You guys keep talking about catching anything offshore, well it happens the other way too all the time. Heres my 8 yr old nephew, dead shrimp on a cork, 25in trout. Zebco 202, lol


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

My fishing pole can kick more fishes butts than your fishing pole!


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Lol, yeah let the comments fly. I started my daughter fishing at 4 or 5 yrs old. She already can catch specks, reds, flounder, not hard to do, even a cave man can do it. I used to go out and slam triple limits of trout, reds. Me and the wife used to go out slam 50 slots every weekend.
> 
> Then I introduced them to offshore, to a a few yrs to sharpen my skills for an entirely different ball game. Had no one teach me, then taught the family. I dont just tie up to rigs, or troll baits, I have learned trolling, lures, livies, freeline, sight casting, bottom dropping, jigging, chunking.
> 
> ...


and anybody can get Rik on the boat to show you how to offshore fish  I can see how hard that is to buy a book with all the spots located for you. $3k worth of gear, pfft. cattle boats have $100 worth of gear and catch the same chit. :rotfl: Your lack of balls is what has you spewing how much it cost and how much gas you have to spend to go drop some dead bait to snag a fish. :whiteshee


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> and anybody can get Rik on the boat to show you how to offshore fish  I can see how hard that is to buy a book with all the spots located for you. $3k worth of gear, pfft. cattle boats have $100 worth of gear and catch the same chit. :rotfl: Your lack of balls is what has you spewing how much it cost and how much gas you have to spend to go drop some dead bait to snag a fish. :whiteshee


I have to agree, basicly all thats needed to make you sucessfull offshore fisherman is to be able to work a GPS and read your bottom machine....WW


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*Offshore, HANDS DOWN.*

Ok, clearly this started out as an elaborate troll, one of the best. But let me be serious.

I grew up bay fishing. Bought my first boat at 18 (23cc w/ 225 Johnson). I fished the Troutmaster circuit in the late 90s and early 2000s. I never won, but got close. I know east galv bay, and west galv bay like the back of my hand. I can catch trout with the best of them. One of my best days was a 9 fish stringer that weighed over 45 pounds. Then 7 of us went fishing, and had 70 trout by 10am. These are NO fish stories.

And now, I have given it all up, and I am hardcore into Bluewater fishing. And have been for some time. SO, I am someone that has done BOTH to the FULLEST, and I can honestly say bay fishing doesn't come close to offshore fishing in terms of skill, preparation, or REWARD.

When I wanted to go Bay fishing, I would grab my rod, stringer/do-net, jig heads, softplastics, few top dogs/super spooks, Mirrolures, wading boots, and go fishing. Boat OPTIONAL. Some of my best catches were walk in wades.

OK, now offshore. Remember, we are running 100 miles out, so weather is critical. You make the wrong call, and you and your crew's lives will be in danger. I look at no less than three different forecasting softwares, weather buoys, webcams, etc. Making the no-go/go call is critical. Once I decide to go, then it is where. I look at software that shows me sea temps, altimety, currents, color, etc. Depending on the species (tuna, marlin, swords, etc.), depends on where we go.

Tuna check list. 60# Flourocarbon? 80# Flurocarbon? Circle hooks? Spro Swivels? Sabikis? Gaff? Fighting belt? Jigs? Poppers? Rigs for live baiting? Kite? 50 Wides rigged for tuna? Spinning rod rigged for poppers? Bait rod? Kite rod? IT GOES ON AN ON......

Swordfish check list. 300# leader. J hooks. Circle hook. Crimps. Crimpers. Shaffing gear. CoastLocs. LP Electralumes. LP Diamond lights. Milk jugs. Rubber bands. Glow sticks. 20oz sinkers. Waxed floss. Needles . Squid. 300# wind on leader. 50 Wides rigged up for swordfishing. Flying gaff. Hack saw. Trust me, it goes on and on and on.

You still have Marlin to rig for, wahoo, mahi, shark, grouper, etc. All requiring unique rigging, lures, etc.

And then the boat. 200 gallons of fuel. Drums/bladder. Epirb. Sounder that will shoot to 2,000ft. Fish boxes/coolers enough to hold 30 20# bags of ice. Radar. Multiple VHFs. Life raft. Etc.

I spend DAYS rigging and planning for an offshore trip. Our team boat ready to head out has 11 50 Wide combos @ about $1k a pop. I can buy a decent bay BOAT for $11k.

Like I said, I have done both. There is NO comparison. The fact that I even wrote this is crazy. If you think bay fishing is more challenging than offshore, well, stay in the bay. We don't need more retards offshore. 

B for BOOM!

Ps. I don't fish for snapper. :an6:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

wet dreams said:


> I have to agree, basicly all thats needed to make you successful inshore fisherman is a truck, live shrimp, and junk rod and reel


I fixed it for you...


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Ok, clearly this started out as an elaborate troll, one of the best. But let me be serious.
> 
> *I grew up bay fishing. I fished the Troutmaster circuit *in the late 90s and early 2000s. * I never won*, but got close.


so you sucked at bay fishing and went to offshore fishing. :biggrin: :cheers: all the other blah blah blah is just make you feel good blah blah blah. :rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> so you sucked at bay fishing and went to offshore fishing. :biggrin: :cheers: all the other blah blah blah is just make you feel good blah blah blah. :rotfl:


That's my story and I'm sticking to it. 

B


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Harbormaster said:


> Still going J-Sohn...Red Hot is playing his high card (a black 8)...Spaz is crying for mercy and the rest are making their most feable attempts at a plea for mercy!
> 
> You done good bro! :biggrin:
> 
> Crab Trap Cleanup is coming boys!


 Datz wat I'm talkin a bawt :brew:


----------



## Ryanlovesfishing (Mar 9, 2007)

Inshore without a doubt...never tried offshore so


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Sometimes *we actually use electric reels.*
> 
> don't get me wrong. I like inshore fishing, too. Specks make great marlin bait when rigged with a chin weight and trolled about 7 knts. Shhhhh.
> 
> Brandon


rotflmao.. you finally admit it! :doowapsta

how the heck did I miss this friday!

too funny J. I expected it a day or two before that though..







:brew: :brew:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> That's my story and I'm sticking to it.
> 
> B


take me offshore fishing


----------



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

redman35 said:


> Inshore fishing is alot harder i can take my Majek offshore and catch fish, but you cant bring that big boat into the flats and sight fish for reds.


I may not be able to get my boat where a Majek can, but I sure as hel can walk my fat-arse from the nearest road to your honey hole, or take my buddies $300 kayak. 
I enjoy doing both, had a lot of succes inshore and offshore, and have been skunked as well. I think a lot of people have a perception of offshore fisherman who just go to spots and bottom fish and then come back with snapper. There are many people like that, and to me that's sad. Both require a lot of skill to be succussful, but c'mon you don't even need a boat to be a hel of an inshore fisherman. This thread should have been called, who has more money or who has bigger bals, inshore or offshore fishermen?


----------



## FishHeadAg (Jul 14, 2009)

What is the argument of requiring a boat? I thought we were fishermen, not boatermen??? Ease of access has nothing to do with skill of the individual.


----------



## LaAngler (Mar 11, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> One of my best days was a 9 fish stringer that weighed over 45 pounds. Then 7 of us went fishing, and had 70 trout by 10am. These are NO fish stories.


that's all? must have been fishing texas


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

fellas.. now what is all this arguing and whining about?


:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I'll just offer one more piece of info... you aint jack chit for an offshore fisherman if you do not know the gps coordinates to the Apollo shipwreck.. and there's only one way to prove you know it, post those gps coords of it up here for all to verify..

:rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> Artificial lures only of course...
> 
> inshore, you fish --- offshore, you reel in


i guess casting and reeling could be called 'fishing'........ but no skills are required

offshore fishing involves alotta skill........

some of us have it,.......... others buy a book


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Bill Fisher said:


> i guess casting and reeling could be called 'fishing'........ but no skills are required
> 
> offshore fishing involves alotta skill........
> 
> some of us have it,.......... others buy a book


oh man, great point I forgot about.. yall don't even cast the lure.. you let the boats forward momentum peel the line out for you.... how lazy can that be?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

pretty doggone lazy........ but i like that

i like it better when the deckhands do it tho


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> oh man, great point I forgot about.. yall don't even cast the lure.. you let the boats forward momentum peel the line out for you.... how lazy can that be?


Give 'em a break... that backlash **** can be a real pain.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> When you grow a set of balls and really want to CATCH a fish. Go offshore...
> ....
> I can back my stuff up, I looked at your past threads and saw 22in trout and 20 in Flounder. You dont want to go there. Keep on dreaming. Heres your sign:an6:


*Hotrod Join Date: Oct 10 2006*



Snap Draggin said:


> Can't we all just get along?


*Snap Draggin Join Date: Nov 10 2007*



Chase This! said:


> I grew up bay fishing. Bought my first boat at 18 (23cc w/ 225 Johnson). I fished the Troutmaster circuit in the late 90s and early 2000s. ...
> ...
> And now, I have given it all up, and I am hardcore into Bluewater fishing. And have been for some time.


*Chase This! Join Date: Jul 20 2007*

Sons... let me clue you in on a little bit of info...

I been offshore fishing since before you were members on this site learning how to offshore fish. My posts for my BIG offshore trips are so old that even the pictures done worn out on them

Small Example: *POSTED Aug 14, 2005* (over 1 year* before* the eldest of your little group membership here.. LMAO)
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=239230&postcount=1

Aint no telling what else I had up (probably some great white topwater actions shots, etc.) before the 1st and 2nd crash of this site. Yall are still wet behind the ears. I went from offshore to the more technical and demanding inshore exclusively since.

:rotfl:


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

J, J, J. We know damnn well you only troll here. I bet you haven't seen blue water since that Possession Limit trip where you did nothing but drop a line. Snapper. PFFFFT.

Bet that Zebco Greatwhite that you fish with was wore out......

Brandon


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

I , ahhh, hell, never mind.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

come on everyone knows it inshore. (unless somebody wants to take me off shore!)


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

InfamousJ said:


> *Hotrod Join Date: Oct 10 2006*
> 
> *Snap Draggin Join Date: Nov 10 2007*
> 
> ...


 Nice pics of red x's IJ.....:rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> Small Example: *POSTED Aug 14, 2005* (over 1 year* before* the eldest of your little group membership here.. LMAO)
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=239230&postcount=1
> 
> :rotfl:


vBulletin Message *Gilbert*, you cannot post replies in this particular forum. In this forum, you may start your own thread and you may reply to it (update it with pictures, ect. ), but you cannot post replies to threads that others start. You may PM, email or give greenies to the original poster. If you are a newly registered member, please remember that each and every new user is hand screened, and that process can take up to 48 hours in some cases.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> , you may start your own thread and you may reply to it (update it with pictures, ect. ), but you cannot post replies to threads that others start. You may PM, email or *give greenies to the original poster*.


You know that is what this is all about.
:an6::an5::an6::an5:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Nice pics of red x's IJ.....:rotfl:


that because there is no thread.. his puter savy ars made it...:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Nice pics of red x's IJ.....:rotfl:


I told you.. so old they wore out...



Gilbert said:


> vBulletin Message *Gilbert*, you cannot post replies in this particular forum. In this forum, you may start your own thread and you may reply to it (update it with pictures, ect. ), but you cannot post replies to threads that others start. You may PM, email or give greenies to the original poster. If you are a newly registered member, please remember that each and every new user is hand screened, and that process can take up to 48 hours in some cases.


banned from the bluewater bored.. tsk tsk.. LMAO


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

!troll!I agree with IJ though I really like going out in a 1000 sq. ft. boat that costs 5 times my house and that has 3 br and 2 ba, ac, full kitchen, 42 in plasma, captain, deckhand(s), $30K worth of lures, 9-80s/bent butts and reel in YFT, blue marlin, wahoo, and dorado, that all have hooked themselves.Then go back in the state room and have some more cocktails in the comfort of a protected environment and Then have the help clean and package my fish for me to take home. Ain't nothin like that offshore fishing. :rotfl::ac550::rotfl::ac550:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> You know that is what this is all about.





FREON said:


> !troll!I agree with IJ though I really like going out in a 1000 sq. ft. boat that costs 5 times my house and that has 3 br and 2 ba, ac, full kitchen, 42 in plasma, captain, deckhand(s), $30K worth of lures, 9-80s/bent butts and reel in YFT, blue marlin, wahoo, and dorado, that all have hooked themselves.Then go back in the state room and have some more cocktails in the comfort of a protected environment and Then have the help clean and package my fish for me to take home. Ain't nothin like that offshore fishing. :rotfl::ac550::rotfl::ac550:


I'm still waiting for my invite... Gilbert don't need to go.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I remember Gilbert begging for any Bluewater guy to take him week after week, keep on begging mescan. You dont have what it takes to make it out there. It takes 1k setups to catch quality fish consistantly. Like Brandon said we dont need any more retards out there.:smile:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> I remember Gilbert begging for any Bluewater guy to take him week after week, keep on begging mescan. You dont have what it takes to make it ot there. It takes 1k setups to catch quality fish consistantly. Like Brandon said *we dont need any more retards out there*.:smile:


between you and brandon, that's enough huh. :cheers:

LMAO.....1k setups to catch consistently....I have heard it all now. :rotfl: try spelling it right first.  :cheers:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> I remember Gilbert begging for any Bluewater guy to take him week after week, keep on begging mescan. You dont have what it takes to make it out there. It takes 1k setups to catch quality fish consistantly. Like Brandon said we dont need any more retards out there.:smile:


1k setups?.....you are one bad dude man.....:whiteshee


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> 1k setups?


The truth does hurt.......


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> *Hotrod Join Date: Oct 10 2006*
> 
> *Snap Draggin Join Date: Nov 10 2007*
> 
> ...


Lol, I did start not to long ago. I didnt know anything in 06. 2009 I put a team together and fished my first two offshore tourneys where we won 1st place in a catagory in both tourneys. 2009 I took my 23.7ft boat 125 miles offshore and successfully caught several Yellowfin to 85lbs. Went with Brandon and landed his biggest Yellow to date, along with 400 lbs of Tuna. So yeah, I aint just talking chit here.:smile: Its what you call a true dedication to something that I wanted to learn well and dont think Im doing to bad.

Cant believe Im still posting in this stupid arse thread, but its a great troll thread


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> between you and brandon, that's enough huh. :cheers:
> 
> LMAO.....1k setups to catch consistently....I have heard it all now. try spelling it right first.  :cheers:


I'll still shoot you the finger when I see you standing on the jetties:rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> I'll still shoot you the finger when I see you standing on the jetties:rotfl:


go for it. you'll be going slow enough I can cast a 8oz spider weight and clock your midget *** in the head :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> 1k setups?.....you are one bad dude man.....:whiteshee


If thats your Chevelle in your avatar its no different. Its an expensive hobby. I have almost 40k in a 69 Camaro thats being restored. You buy nice expensive parts for that car, we do it for catching pelagics.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> go for it. you'll be going slow enough I can cast a 8oz spider weight and clock your midget *** in the head :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Keep on dreaming Gordo. I dont think you can cast that beer can fishing reel that far:an6:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Keep on dreaming Gordo. I dont think you can cast that beer can fishing reel that far:an6:


its a high dollar beer can though.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> its a high dollar beer can though.


Keystone Light???


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Keystone Light???


Beast Light man! supertuned loaded with jb line. 100# topshot. :rybka:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> If thats your Chevelle in your avatar its no different. Its an expensive hobby. I have almost 40k in a 69 Camaro thats being restored. You buy nice expensive parts for that car, we do it for catching pelagics.


Yup THAT is true.I have sunk plenty in my Chevelle,but being a #'s matching car,it's worth it.I'v seen pictures of you car very nice.:brew2:


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

blah blah blah I'm a more skilled fisherman, I want to see some pics of Hotrod's car


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Come to think of it,Ground Up took a lot of my money last year.I'm sure i'll send them more this year.hwell:


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

LaAngler said:


> that's all? must have been fishing texas


That is hilarious!!

Hey you boys left me out. I have been working all day (fishing that is) and I havent seen anyone pick on me yet. You guys suck!!!!

Anyway offshore fishermen suck and inshore rules! MAybe that will get a spark out of you lame a$$e$. 1000K reels no problem. My IMX gloomis 7ft er cost $370 and my stella 3000 cost $700. So $1000 poles aint jack squat. My Gloomis Pro blue and my stella 8000 will put it on all of you offshore boys. ANd that is for inshore tarpon fishing. Dont forget tarpon are considered an inshore fish boys!!!!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> Ok, clearly this started out as an elaborate troll, one of the best. But let me be serious.
> 
> I grew up bay fishing. Bought my first boat at 18 (23cc w/ 225 Johnson). I fished the Troutmaster circuit in the late 90s and early 2000s. I never won, but got close. I know east galv bay, and west galv bay like the back of my hand. I can catch trout with the best of them. One of my best days was a 9 fish stringer that weighed over 45 pounds. Then 7 of us went fishing, and had 70 trout by 10am. These are NO fish stories.
> 
> ...


We cant help it that you girls spend $300,000 to catch nothing!!! LOL


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> blah blah blah I'm a more skilled fisherman, I want to see some pics of Hotrod's car


Heres a few, I need new pics, wheel and tires have changed, has 17x12's tucked in the rear, and 17x9's in front, and the car has been lowered some more. Awaiting motor install.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

capt mullet said:


> We cant help it that you girls spend $300,000 to catch nothing!!! LOL


You know you can hand feed those wary crafty Tarpon at more than one marina in Florida.

Hotrod- Badarse ride what are your plans for it? Racing or show car ?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Capt. Mullet uses spinning reels because he backlashes bait casting reels. Sad. If you need a bluewater guy to show you how to work one of those things, let me know. I have a Calais DC in the garage collecting dust that you can practice with.

And you call yourself a guide. Pffffffft.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

capt mullet said:


> We cant help it that you girls spend $300,000 to catch nothing!!! LOL


Capt. with ALL due respect, I pulled these off your website. Are these even legal? Nice to see even little kids can catch bay fish. 

If you need some help finding big trout, call me up. I still got it. 

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Can I get a BOOM??????

Brandon


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Ok Now I feel like I am part of the group again!!!! Well now as far as spinners go it sounds like you are closed minded kinda of like my fishing buddies. I lived in florida for 2 years and I had never thrown a spinner until I moved there. Now I love spinners while in the boat. They are actually far superior than a casting reel when fishing out of teh boat with plastics. However throwing tops and mirrolures and heavy baits a caster is a must. I have 3 chronarchs to go with my GLX and IMX bait casting rods. lil boom!!! lol


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

LOL. I'm just yankin' your crank, Mullet. Just about every "offshore" boat has a Stella or similar. They are the ***** for casting poppers to tuna.

B


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Of course you are. It isnt fun unless your doggin somebody. At least that is how I roll!!! The spanish fly was casting his poppers at tuna on Sunday morning ESPN. It was the shiz!!!!!!!!!! That would be awesome!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

capt mullet said:


> Of course you are. It isnt fun unless your doggin somebody. At least that is how I roll!!! The spanish fly was casting his poppers at tuna on Sunday morning ESPN. It was the shiz!!!!!!!!!! That would be awesome!!!!!!!!


Fo sho. I've caught more than a handful of nice trout on topwater. Nothing even close to seeing a 100# yellowfin sky 15ft in the air with your popper hanging out of it's mouth.

Few more pics and I'll have you selling that bay boat.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

That is awesome!!! Cant sell the boat since it is my office and since it is paid for I will keep it for now. I have to admit though that I would love catch tuna!!! Funny how you stuck in there the pics of teh small fish and you forgot some of these


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

awww yyeaaahhh!!! who is your daddy now!


----------



## McBeast (Sep 17, 2009)

Inshore certainly requires more skill but offshore is a lot more preparation for a day out on the water.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

BOOM!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I thought you would like that!!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Kenner21 said:


> You know you can hand feed those wary crafty Tarpon at more than one marina in Florida.
> 
> Hotrod- Badarse ride what are your plans for it? Racing or show car ?


I did the race car thing already. Its just gonna be a clean quick street car. Prolly sell it after a while. Thanks


----------



## Clark08 (Mar 4, 2008)

if you could recieve money for replies on this site......cuz the opinions will never stop for this one!!!! lol..... i fish inshore an love it....and realize the guys that head out deep spend more money first off on fuel.an it keeps going but i would love to experience the deep water and drag burning but my wallet is only so thick!!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> *Hotrod Join Date: Oct 10 2006*
> 
> *Snap Draggin Join Date: Nov 10 2007*
> 
> ...


InfamousJ








Invisible mode is for wimps
Join Date: May 21 2004
Location: Inside
*Age: 40*
Posts: 9,848 
Rep Power: 8951665

Look here junior. I was offshore fishing when you were still in grade school. Who cares about a join date to a chat forum? 

I forfot to mention that bringing a big fish to the gaff also takes WAAAAAAAY more skill than catching those inshore dinks. You are constantly messing with the drag. Not to mention that the reels we use don't have level winds. You have to keep that in mind when reeling as well.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

HA! HA! I can't believe I have read this whole thread and it's still going.
Well, I gotta throw my .02 in there. Prolly not really good for ether side, I just want in. I have been bass fishing for many years and fished the bay every chance I get. Fishing for specks is alot like Bass fishing. I wish it was as easy as the off shore guys say it is but it's not. I have never been off shore so I can't say anything about that. LOL just wanted to post.:rotfl:


----------



## Long Pole (Jun 5, 2008)

Bank fishing is the hardest...


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

The best fishermen (client) I have ever had on my boat was a professional bass fishermen. That guy could flat out fish and very attentive to what I said. The fish wanted it low and slow and that was my first description on how to fish our baits that day and that is exactly what he did starting on his very first cast. He was a bass guide and then went pro and he could flat out fish especially since he had very little experience in saltwater. Needless to say I was extremely impressed.


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

All fishing takes skill! Inshore fun, cheap, and not much adventure.. Offshore is the sssshhhhittzz! Most guys that fish inshore are too **** chickenssshhitzz to go offshore, they have no balls!

Oh "I might get sick" or a "A shark might eat me"

You guys know who you are.. LOL!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

ssteel069 said:


> All fishing takes skill! Inshore fun, cheap, and not much adventure.. Offshore is the sssshhhhittzz! Most guys that fish inshore are too **** chickenssshhitzz to go offshore, they have no balls!
> 
> Oh "I might get sick" or a "A shark might eat me"
> 
> You guys know who you are.. LOL!


That right there deserves a Mother F'ing BOOM!!!


----------



## bsartor (Oct 29, 2005)

Man all these offshore guys talk about is balls, kinda makes me think those 
"tuna plugs" might not be for the fish.....


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

bsartor said:


> Man all these offshore guys talk about is balls, kinda makes me think those
> "tuna plugs" might not be for the fish.....


----------



## SaltNLine (Jun 7, 2004)

I think freshwater is waaaaaaaay harder than saltwater!!! That's why I resorted to this easy, salty stuff. 

:cheers:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Myself, I prefer fishing at night from a lighted pier


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ssteel069 said:


> All fishing takes skill! Inshore fun, cheap, and not much adventure.. Offshore is the sssshhhhittzz! Most guys that fish inshore are too **** chickenssshhitzz to go offshore, they have no balls!
> 
> Oh "I might get sick" or a "A shark might eat me"
> 
> You guys know who you are.. LOL!


nice troll.. we don't need any trolls around here.. chase this and hotrod have done enough of them.. this is a serious subject.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Who cares about a join date to a chat forum?


because we all know that is when you went searching on the internet for "tips and tricks" to figure out how you can catch fish better since you didn't know how prior, and to potlick spots from rogue reports. Don't lie.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

there was a nite time bite in here.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> nice troll.. we don't need any trolls around here.. chase this and hotrod have done enough of them.. this is a serious subject.


:an4:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> :an4:


take me tuna fishing.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey J, just keep this in mind there sunshine.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I wanna "reel" one in!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Bill Fisher said:


> some of us have it,.......... others buy a book


LMAO. You know you have a signed 1st edition. Don't try and pretend. Bill Fisher, the bottom dropper. I've known all along.......:an6:

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Hotrod said:


> It takes 1k setups to catch quality fish consistantly.


Pfft... That's it! Some of my little inshore setups cost me a G... :cheers Just messin' with ya, hotrod.

On a side note, I enjoy all types of fishing and plan to fish quite a few exotic offshore locations in the near future as well as spend lots of time on my 15" flats boat. It's all called fishing fellas...


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

"bottom dropper"..... too funny

at least i don't take it to bed at night, crawl under the covers with a flashlight, and play spank the monkey.............


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> The truth does hurt.......


Again, my CORE and H3 cost me a G... It's just fishing equipment.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Justin_Time said:


> Again, my CORE and H3 cost me a G... It's just fishing equipment.


But do you have eleven (11) of them. BOOM!!!!!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> But do you have eleven (11) of them. BOOM!!!!!


Nice set up man.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> But do you have eleven (11) of them. BOOM!!!!!


The END.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I heard a boom, What blew up? oh some egos,, never mind! lmao!


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

lol!!!!!!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I wanna "reel" one in!


Wobo?


----------



## Blake Tyler (Mar 21, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for making my day at work a lot better!


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> But do you have eleven (11) of them. BOOM!!!!!


Nope, only 5 or so. My boat is less than half the length of that bad arse Fountain though. Does that count?

Also, are all 11 of those rigs yours? :cheers:


----------



## Justin_Time (Jan 29, 2008)

Chase This! said:


> But do you have eleven (11) of them. BOOM!!!!!


I will have to say, I can only hope to own a boat like that one day. Actually, I would rather one of my buddies own one. I have told most of my buddies that I will always have a bay boat so they need to figure out how to pull off an offshore sled.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Are we still measuring male members over here?


----------



## empty pockets (Aug 21, 2006)

ANY offshore fisherman's daddy could whip any inshore fisherman's daddy any day!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Are we still measuring male members over here?


nope, still waiting on you to tell the truth.. potlicking rogue report numbers, aint you? :rotfl: :slimer:

and none of you have posted the creme de la creme, the pinnacle of offshore achievement.. knowing the coords for the Apollo shipwreck. When you get that one day, then come post up at how bad a you are at offshore.

:rotfl:


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Snap Draggin said:


> Are we still measuring male members over here?


Thats nasty man......


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

I'd hate to give exact GPS cords do to potlicker,, but it's about 40 miles (64 kilometers) from Kızılburun, off the west coast of Turkey.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

waterspout said:


> I'd hate to give exact GPS cords do to potlicker,, but it's about 40 miles (64 kilometers) from Kızılburun, off the west coast of Turkey.


I KNOW EXACTLY WHERE THAT IS!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> I'd hate to give exact GPS cords do to potlicker,, but it's about 40 miles (64 kilometers) from Kızılburun, off the west coast of Turkey.


you are a turkey. where's my tamales I ordered last year?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> you are a turkey. where's my tamales I ordered last year?


ate the ones I had,, :cheers:
I think INS stole my tamale babe! those sumbeaches.







.. they could have took the guy at the corner that sprays **** on my window So I'll pay him to clean it off!

I'll find her before long.. they can't hold back all her aliases


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> nope, still waiting on you to tell the truth.. potlicking rogue report numbers, aint you? :rotfl: :slimer:
> 
> and none of you have posted the creme de la creme, the pinnacle of offshore achievement.. knowing the coords for the Apollo shipwreck. When you get that one day, then come post up at how bad a you are at offshore.
> 
> :rotfl:


Soooooo that's what this is all about. Like I said in post #6 you are a wanna be offshore fisherman. Poor J, you just can't seem to fit in anywhere can ya. I guess the inshore guys done ran your potlicking *** off, so now you want to join us. Well get a boat and go out there and start looking for places to fish. You could always fish the rigs. Even Stevie Wonder could find them. 
:an6:


----------



## 3rd Coast Aggie (Oct 9, 2009)

This post has been around too long for me to not weigh in. To be a great fisherman (Inshore or offshore) takes a lot of time and effort. I don't consider myself great by any means, but I'm workin on it. From my own personal experience, it's easier to find fish offshore. Not knowing much about anything, I've found kings, snapper, ling, and Spanish mackeral. I have a much more difficult time finding fish inshore. I've had way more inshore trips w/ no fish than offshore.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

come on people,, I can find fish in five minutes,, good lord,,, petsmart is around every corner!





and you can buy fresh at fiesta, ask J! rotflmao!


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

I just got off the water and caught up. This is the best thread ever!! Freakin bad arse set up you got there chase this. Again I bow down to you and that set up. Oh not to mention that spinner you got up there on the top all by itself. If you want me to show you how it works just let me know!! BOOM!!! LOL


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Skill is in the eye of the Fisherman no mater what body of water is fished*

Whats next ? Hunting forum of whose more skilled hunter ? blind vs natural Indian step ? Whose got bigger balls, boat, **** etc? LOL You sure your names not Instigator II

LOL . Guess the Blueboard would not tolerate this thread so you figured its a slow time for the average fisherman and have come over to harass em.

Listen to the Professor Feech in the Pic.. Skill is in the eye of the Fisherman no mater what body of water is fished and should be never questioned or judged. There are too many comparatives that could be questioned in life. Life is short, fish hard and rejoice in the bounty that is given.

Amen and Feech On !!



InfamousJ said:


> Artificial lures only of course...
> 
> Inshore, you gotta "walk" the system, finding those ambush points and calculating the tide movements with feeding and prime times, searching for bait. Once you figure out a spot to try, you methodically cast and work the lure feeling every bump and change in the line waiting to set the hook for a strike and fight the fish. You have completed the entire catch from start to finish.
> 
> ...


----------



## sanleonjohn (Mar 16, 2009)

*oh well*

You guys are all nuts! I have nothing to say regarding this debate other than, Captain DAVE could you please pass me my martini.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Feechy Thread*

True that John.. Here is fishy Martini and some popcorn....


sanleonjohn said:


> You guys are all nuts! I have nothing to say regarding this debate other than, Captain DAVE could you please pass me my martini.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> nope, still waiting on you to tell the truth.. potlicking rogue report numbers, aint you? :rotfl: :slimer:
> 
> and none of you have posted the creme de la creme, the pinnacle of offshore achievement.. knowing the coords for the Apollo shipwreck. When you get that one day, then come post up at how bad a you are at offshore.
> 
> :rotfl:


The #s for the Apollo is in Riks 08 or 09 book I don't remember and not gonna look it up, like I posted before, all it takes to be good at offshore is a decent GPS along with a GOOD bottom machine and knowing how to use both. Without Riks book or other books, most that go offshore rig-hop, although some >Snap Draggin and a few others I know were proficient offshore before they knew of Rik Jacobson or his book, not true with some other posters here....WW


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

3rd Coast Aggie said:


> This post has been around too long for me to not weigh in. To be a great fisherman (Inshore or offshore) takes a lot of time and effort. I don't consider myself great by any means, but I'm workin on it. From my own personal experience, it's easier to find fish offshore. Not knowing much about anything, I've found kings, snapper, ling, and Spanish mackeral. I have a much more difficult time finding fish inshore. I've had way more inshore trips w/ no fish than offshore.


 X10


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

3rd Coast Aggie said:


> I've found kings, snapper, ling, and Spanish mackeral.


Baawwwahaahahahahahaha. That's not offshore, that's near shore. Pfffft. Get real.

Shows how completely clueless some of you are comparing catching little trout to big pelagic fish. If you think trout fishing is a challenge, it's probably because you SUCK at fishing. Jeeze trout fishing is so easy.

It's ok if you don't have the means or the skills to fish offshore......really. But don't come on here and say "I've found spanish mackerel" and act like you have a freakin' clue what the f you are talking about.

Just about EVERY offshore fisherman has bay fished at some point. And just about EVERY bay fisherman WISHES he could offshore fish.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

p.s. Here is what we do with your "spanish mackerel". It's called bait. You went "offshore" and caught bait. Jeeze, brag about catching a hardtail why don't you.


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> p.s. Here is what we do with your "spanish mackerel". It's called bait. You went "offshore" and caught bait. Jeeze, brag about catching a hardtail why don't you.


"Pygmy", species known to run mouf when backed into a corner never knowing when to shut-up. Easily spotted amongst normal sized human beings. Tends to be bug-eyed from stairing at crotches all day. Flat headed from people using as a leaning post and extraordinarily large lips that tend to get itself into situations that it thinks it can talk itself out of.


----------



## Gator gar (Sep 21, 2007)

CORNHUSKER said:


> "Pygmy", species known to run mouf when backed into a corner never knowing when to shut-up. Easily spotted amongst normal sized human beings. Tends to be bug-eyed from stairing at crotches all day. Flat headed from people using as a leaning post and extraordinarily large lips that tend to get itself into situations that it thinks it can talk itself out of.


You got my green. This is the first page of this thread I read and I have seen enough already.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

careful brad (cornhusker). You keep it up and you are going to "wake up connected to hoses". I am ripping the sleeves off my shirt now. Prepare to be "skull dragged". 

Academy????

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Brandon

Ps. That cost you $1/sq.ft. Keep it up and you are doing my ***** for free.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

3rd Coast Aggie said:


> This post has been around too long for me to not weigh in. To be a great fisherman (Inshore or offshore) takes a lot of time and effort. I don't consider myself great by any means, but I'm workin on it. From my own personal experience, it's easier to find fish offshore. Not knowing much about anything, I've found kings, snapper, ling, and Spanish mackeral. I have a much more difficult time finding fish inshore. I've had way more inshore trips w/ no fish than offshore.


Thats all I have to say about that:rotfl:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## Trey_cde (Jan 20, 2010)

I know one thing some of the inshore guys cry alot more about anything.
I took some so called "pro" redfish series guys offshore last summer and two of them stayed sick the whole time and one guy couldn't set the hook to save his life.

Inshore guys seem to be more elitest and cry when they see someone using croaker or other live bait and then pound their chest and tell everyone how stupid somone is for using shrimp. Don't even get me started on the flyfishing guys.

Back in the day before the houston, San Antonio, Dallas crowd started showing up every weekend and buying weekend houses, we didn't give 2 ****ts about how anyone fished or what kind of boat they had. Crying crying crying that's what at least 40% of this whole message board is dedicated to. 

When all in all we just go chase a fish, some of us our whole life.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

There you have it, these guys that say they are true, dedicated, say inshore is the place to be, bla blah, blah, we dont go offshore cause inshore requires more skill...

Truth, they get seasick, queasy when the sight of land is lost, knowing if they are adrift their power pole wont save them, jump out the boat and walk to take a chit, check how deep it is with their rod without even looking at the electronics, can leave the dock with 3 gals of gas and a bag of gulps, lmao.

Truth is most of them get seasick and stay true bay fisherman, nuff said! So they bash the offshore guy, who is really who they are envious of.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> There you have it, these guys that say they are true, dedicated, say inshore is the place to be, bla blah, blah, we dont go offshore cause inshore requires more skill...
> 
> Truth, they get seasick, queasy when the sight of land is lost, knowing if they are adrift their power pole wont save them, jump out the boat and walk to take a chit, check how deep it is with their rod without even looking at the electronics, can leave the dock with 3 gals of gas and a bag of gulps, lmao.
> 
> Truth is most of them get seasick and stay true bay fisherman, nuff said! So they bash the offshore guy, who is really who they are envious of.


****, retard.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> ****, retard.


And here is your 1st cantidate of my last post. Nuff said!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Captain Dave said:


> Whats next ? Hunting forum of whose more skilled hunter ? blind vs natural Indian step ?


You know, .... that's a DAYUM good idea. :rotfl:

Who has more skill, a high fence or low fence hunter?

Hmmmmmmmmmmm................

where's lunch today? I'm about to issue arse whippin' permits.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> And here is your 1st cantidate of my last post. Nuff said!


you still got Rik's book? I need to borrow it. I got an extra 50k laying around. I'm gonna get me a boat and become an offshore fisherman. :dance:


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

give 3 guys who've never fished b4 a bay boat and 3 spinning reels and send 'em out for the day. then send the same 3 offshore the next day. where are they most likely to catch edible fish? i've done pretty well on the few offshore trips i've been out on...




thanks to the skill of the captain i was fishing with. but i would say the most skilled fisherman are the guys that tie their own flies and chase their prey with the long pole, whether in shore, offshore, in a creek in the mountains or on a lake...


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> You know, .... that's a DAYUM good idea. :rotfl:
> 
> Who has more skill, a high fence or low fence hunter?


We already know the answer to that one J. All you need is a handful of corn and a ballpeen hammer in that petting zoo where you go "hunting."

:an6:


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

so who won? Inshore or offshore?

High fence or low fence?

Croakers or plastics?

Fresh dead shrimp or frozen?

Bud or Bud Light?

Pecan wood or Post oak?

Pork or Beef?


----------



## C'est Bon (Oct 19, 2009)

You guys got it *ALL* wrong...
Inshore or offshore, the most skilled is a WOMAN!! kisssm

*BOOM! **:fireworks:an2:*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

C'est Bon said:


> You guys got it *ALL* wrong...
> Inshore or offshore, the most skilled is a WOMAN!! kisssm
> 
> *BOOM! **:fireworks:an2:*
> ...


ur clam is winking at me.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> ur clam is winking at me.


...mussel or muscle?


----------



## El Capitan de No Fish (Sep 20, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> ur clam is winking at me.


Lol!

This is a ridiculous argument. I am primarily a bay fisherman, mainly due to time and the fact that I have enough issues taking care of a bay boat right now, I couldn't imagine dealing with an offshore sled. However I do go offshore a few times a year and love it. I also love to bass fish, crappie fish, etc etc blah blah blah. Different seasons/conditions call for different types of fishing.
You super-awesome offshore folks I'm sure would enjoy a shorter boat ride every once in a while, and you know-it-all hardworking inshore folks I'm sure would jump at the chance to get out on the blue.

InfamousJ - What was your point in starting this BS?


----------



## Zereaux (Jul 18, 2006)

"InfamousJ - What was your point in starting this BS?"

You really didn't just ask that did 'ya???


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

El Capitan de No Fish said:


> InfamousJ - What was your point in starting this BS?


Let the J bashing begin LMAO! Perhaps we should lighten up on our conflict initiating friend.

You see poor ole J is battling with recurring delirium. At times he is completely normal. At others he is taken over by the mania. This causes him to hallucinate among other things. During the spells he actually believes he is one of the few examples listed below. Of course there are many other examples I failed to list. Perhaps others can add to the list with their observations.

Master Troll

Bow Hunter

Duck Hunter

Fisherman (either off or inshore)

Comedian

Rico Suavè

Just to name a few.


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Capt.Ryan Rachunek is the best....ask Gilbert....h:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Shallow Sport68 said:


> Capt.Ryan Rachunek is the best....ask Gilbert....h:


He showed hotrod how to offshore fish. :rotfl:


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Gilbert iz an Xpert on catchin " Rio Grande Perch"


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> He showed hotrod how to offshore fish. :rotfl:


.....


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

OK I solved the question. Kinda. One of you Off Shore folks take me out, put me on some fish and then I will be able to judge without bias. 


Its the only way we will ever know.

I am here to help.

24Buds will even share his cooler of Buds with ya'll


----------



## Anthony C (Jun 20, 2008)

It is almost the same as asking who is tougher hockey, football, or mma fighters the fact is they are all very skilled bad ***** mf at there sport. It is impossible to compair the two espesualy if you don't have experience in both inshore and offshore and I don't mean going with a guide and or friend who put you on the fish.. Even then it's all a matter of opinion wich typicaly you will side with the type of fishing you preffer to do. I LOVE TO FISH PERIOD!!!! This means I don't care if I'm perch fishing with my daughter in a pond or 100 plus miles offshore. That being said I by no means am a pro or think I am a great fisherman but do have experience in both and have owned a bay boat and now own an offshore rig. At times both inshore and offshore can be some what easy and at other times very difficult. I live 3min from lake Sabine and about 15min to Sabine Pass jettys and offshore. I have got off work and with the 1-2hrs of daylight left had time to catch limits of both trout and reds and yes without live bait that is in the fall when the birds are working. And yes it is very easy to bring a cooler full of fish home offshore in the summer but that is fish such as ling, king, snapper. That being said yes other times inshore can be very difficult to find fish yet offshore for wahoo, big dolphin, marlin and so on require tons of preperation and is a very difficult task and thats just to get a bite the fight starts once you hook one and can last as long as some inshore trips. So who is more skilled? The man or women who is smart enough to have a friend with a bay boat if they have an offshore rig or other way around and then trade trips and do both inshore and offshore and spend more time on the water truely enjoying what we all on this board love and CATCH MORE FISH!!!!!!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

WoW!









What a speedy thread!! Im number 240!









This one wins my vote 

Dang, Cabin Fever, is there any cure? :cheers:


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

I'll be 241


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

Is this thread ever going to end!! jjeeesssh


----------



## Shallow Sport68 (Oct 14, 2008)

capt mullet said:


> Is this thread ever going to end!! jjeeesssh


Don't look like it.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Inshore fisherman, be afraid, be very afraid. The Chase This! fleet just doubled today. 2009 2220 Blazer Bay with 225 Zuke. Been out of the game for 5 years or so. Watch how quick I catch up. 

Boom!

Brandon


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> Inshore fisherman, be afraid, be very afraid. The Chase This! fleet just doubled today. 2009 2220 Blazer Bay with 225 Zuke. Been out of the game for 5 years or so. Watch how quick I catch up.
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Brandon


PPFFFFFTTTTTTT, Blazer bay,,,,,,,, I just got me a fresh new tall boy can with 20lb( I think) mono. The rocks are callin my name. Does anyone know where I might be able to go to catch some talapia


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> Inshore fisherman, be afraid, be very afraid. The Chase This! fleet just doubled today. 2009 2220 Blazer Bay with 225 Zuke. Been out of the game for 5 years or so. Watch how quick I catch up.
> 
> Boom!
> 
> Brandon


tired of offshore fishing so soon? :rotfl:

Just sold my house today.. I am going to look into 60'+ sport fishers that can double as a home.

Who's in for lunch today and where?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> tired of offshore fishing so soon? :rotfl:
> 
> Just sold my house today.. I am going to look into 60'+ sport fishers that can double as a home.
> 
> Who's in for lunch today and where?


are you buying? I'll show up again.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> Just sold my house today.. I am going to look into 60'+ sport fishers that can double as a home.


Take that statement lightly. Remember what I said.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Inshore. Thats why growing up I cracked every weld on my 17ft alweld going offshore. Took me about 15 years and a couple 1000 fishless trips to consistently catch inshore.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

kingtender said:


> Inshore. Thats why growing up I cracked every weld on my 17ft alweld going offshore. Took me about 15 years and a couple 1000 fishless trips to consistently catch inshore.


You did *NOT* go offshore in a 17ft alweld.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

kingtender said:


> Took me about 15 years and a couple 1000 fishless trips to consistently catch inshore.


Don't admit that publicly.


----------



## kingtender (Oct 12, 2005)

Well Chase This if I caught a Mahi, Ling, Snapper, king, and jumped two sails in that aluminum I believe I was offshore. And I have no problem admiting it took me that many years of fishing with no catching to learn. Offshore is easy and Ive fished from Key West to Corpus. If you have money you can play. Drag your boat to Venice troll around the lump or anchor and wait for the fish of a life time. Too easy for me. My father and I have been to Boomvang once in his 27 Cobia and wore the tuna out. Too easy. Took nothing but a long drive, a lot of money, ice and some serious chunkin. Drive down to Baffin by yourself to fish and see how you fare.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

kingtender said:


> Well Chase This if I caught a Mahi, Ling, Snapper, king, and jumped two sails in that aluminum I believe I was offshore.


nope. But thanks for playing.

Brandon


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

rut-roh.. getting serious.. he signed his name "Brandon" on the end of his post..


:rotfl:

hey, thanx for lunch amigo!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

kingtender said:


> Well Chase This if I caught a Mahi, Ling, Snapper, king, and jumped two sails in that aluminum I believe I was offshore. And I have no problem admiting it took me that many years of fishing with no catching to learn. Offshore is easy and Ive fished from Key West to Corpus. If you have money you can play. Drag your boat to Venice troll around the lump or anchor and wait for the fish of a life time. Too easy for me. My father and I have been to Boomvang once in his 27 Cobia and wore the tuna out. Too easy. Took nothing but a long drive, a lot of money, ice and some serious chunkin. Drive down to Baffin by yourself to fish and see how you fare.


Ive been to Baffin and its all hype, Trout are like catching Triggers


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Hotrod said:


> Ive been to Baffin and its all hype, Trout are like catching Triggers


 Bwahahahahahahahahhahah!!!!! Yer a fun knee man :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hotrod said:


> Ive been to Baffin and its all hype, Trout are like catching Triggers


triggers are actually pretty hard to catch IMO *unless* you specifically fish for them with right setup and hook size.. which I assuming you do since you know how easy they are to catch? I bet you'd make a good pier fisherman also. Don't tell me you catch triggers trolling for marlin and popping for tuna. bwahahahaha


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

J, are you OK right now? Are you still taking your medication? It looks as if you might have stopped for a little while.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> J, are you OK right now? Are you still taking your medication? It looks as if you might have stopped for a little while.


no, I need a fix bad.. what you got?


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

InfamousJ said:


> no, I need a fix bad.. what you got?


E-smoke?


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Marlboro Reds


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> no, I need a fix bad.. what you got?


Talk to the guy that posted #260. :spineyes:


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> E-smoke?


SHHH...You'll get us busted. :ac550:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Talk to the guy that posted #260. :spineyes:


I need to talk to the guy at 420 :rybka:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> Talk to the guy that posted #260. :spineyes:


Bwaaahhhhaaahhhhaaaahhhhhaaaahhhhhhaaaahhhhaaaaahhhhhaaaahhhaaaahhhhhhhhaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhaaaah
hhhhhhhhaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Sorry Mikey. :brew:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Snap Draggin said:


> J, are you OK right now? Are you still taking your medication? It looks as if you might have stopped for a little while.





InfamousJ said:


> no, I need a fix bad.. what you got?


Them E-smokes just ain't workin' for ya huh ? Need to get some Indica flavor,...:rotfl:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

snappy, quit your hatin'... you to TriggerKing (hotrod)... I know yall are upset that I have pointed out over and over obvious proven facts of inshore dominance to offshore skills needed... don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Gilbert said:


> I need to talk to the guy at 420 :rybka:


I'm hoping this thread will die before then. :headknock


----------



## 007 (Mar 11, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I'm hoping this thread will die before then. :headknock


Google 420 and see what you come up with.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

007 said:


> Google 420 and see what you come up with.


I know what it means...I was twisting Gilbert's reference back to the post count. I used to party , now I have the cleanest pee in town...except for the other weekend when you poured all that beer down my throat! :brew:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> snappy, quit your hatin'... you to TriggerKing (hotrod)... I know yall are upset that I have pointed out over and over obvious proven facts of inshore dominance to offshore skills needed... don't shoot the messenger.


I finally figured it out J. You're the one that is hatin' because you are a no fishing MF. In fact, you couldn't catch the clap in a ho house. Not to mention the fact that you don't even have a boat; therefore you are trying to turn everyone that does against each other. Did I mention that jealousy is a wasted emotion?


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> I need to talk to the guy at 420 :rybka:





007 said:


> Google 420 and see what you come up with.


I had to google it, but I understand now. :redface:


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> I finally figured it out J. You're the one that is hatin' because you are a no fishing MF. In fact, you couldn't catch the clap in a ho house. Not to mention the fact that you don't even have a boat; therefore you are trying to turn everyone that does against each other. Did I mention that jealousy is a wasted emotion?


to be a skilled inshore fisherman, a boat is not required. We can walk in the water and fish, finding and learning the system with our senses, without electronic gimmicks or potlick books.


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Still going!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

275 is a good stopping point... but we know big mouth and probably TriggerKing will have to get the last jab in.

:rotfl:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Was that not the whole idea? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

if my offshore boat didn't draft 4', i'd be burning shorelines


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

9121SS said:


> Still going!


Put his batteries in backwards....instead of going & going...that nasty pink bassterd starts coming & coming...LOL


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Put his batteries in backwards....instead of going & going...that nasty pink bassterd starts coming & coming...LOL


I aint touching that one! LOL sad3sm


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

*#4 THREAD OF ALL TIME*

On this lame arse bay forum. 
:fireworks:birthday2:an6::an4::butterfly:fireworks:birthday2:an5::an6:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> On this lame arse bay forum.
> :fireworks:birthday2:an6::an4::butterfly:fireworks:birthday2:an5::an6:


...started by a lame arse, no boat owning wanna be fisherman nonetheless.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

I had multiple boats when I owned over an acre on the river 5 minutes from the ICW. To much maintenance to own that home and one in the city so I sold the boats and the house on the river. Besides, why own my own when I can go with buddies just like you offshore guys do? I never understood how an entire group of friends that exclusively fish together each own an offshore boat but only take 1 fishing because it's not good to fish alone out there. Well maybe you do master snappy but that's because you have no friends. :slimer: :slimer:


I guess I'm gonna need pics to prove I had boats and a waterfront home next time TriggerKing posts? LMAO :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

so when was your last time to go fishing????????? Besides trolling on 2cool and your other inet hangouts!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> I had multiple boats when I owned over an acre on the river 5 minutes from the ICW. To much maintenance to own that home and one in the city so I sold the boats and the house on the river. Besides, why own my own when I can go with buddies just like you offshore guys do? I never understood how an entire group of friends that exclusively fish together each own an offshore boat but only take 1 fishing because it's not good to fish alone out there. Well maybe you do master snappy but that's because you have no friends. :slimer: :slimer:
> 
> I guess I'm gonna need pics to prove I had boats and a waterfront home next time TriggerKing posts? LMAO :rotfl:


blah blah blah...I got ONE friend and I hate that MF too!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Marlboro Reds


havent had a real smoke since 12/29 and only vape about two times a day now.. so I am pretty much quit.. which means, I smoke yours at the CTCU.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Hey J, let's see some of your fishing/boat photos. I think you are full of...well you know.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Snap Draggin said:


> blah blah blah...I got ONE friend and I hate that MF too!!


you'd have more friends if you knew how to fish :biggrin:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Just stopped by to see if I could still feel the love,....yep, it's still here. :rotfl:


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

Bullshister J. Boy ain't never owned no boat.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think he has EVER been fishing.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

is this a thread for j to get some invites to go fishing?


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

Must be some kind of record here. 292 responses to a troll. LMAO. Good job, Senator!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> is this a thread for j to get some invites to go fishing?


For most it would,, But J's been after his favorite trout lately.,,,the RAIBOW TROUT,,,  NO need for a boat chasing rainbows.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

only trolls round these parts are the guys who think staying in a bote to fish requires more skill than an inshore wading and learning the bay systems, casting their lures with pinpoint accuracy, without any help setting the hook and taking up line.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

For those that haven't met IJ........:an5:

And a couple other famous trolls that have posted in this thread.

Brandon


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

and His famous Rainbow pic,, he loves them you know?:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

dang Poor Cornhoe and Snappy got dropped in the frying pan also!!! lol


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

To this day, I am still haunted by the placement of cornholio's left hand.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Chase This! said:


> To this day, I am still haunted by the placement of cornholio's left hand.


your haunted by it, snappy & cornknobholder both enjoy it  :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

notice Joes smile and his shirt lifted on his right side...B has the serious look like he's panning for gold also.. Haunted is not even close.. them boys had way to much to drink before that pic!


----------



## speck-slayer (May 20, 2006)

Inshore = More Challenging Offshore = More Rewarding


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

Chase This! said:


> 11 50 Wide combos @ about $1k a pop.
> 
> Ps. I don't fish for snapper.


who would??!!!......... (fish for snapper)

and only 11 50Ws! ........ sounds like you're in as bad o'shape as i am

i sold 4 50W combo's a little while back, now i'm down to only 8 50Ws but still have 2 70s and an 80W (along w/6 50s and a mess o'4 & 6/0s)........ then there's a few braid-filled big guns for chunking and sech

even had to order a new bent-butt 80-100 today for a big VSX that came in at the end o'last year

<sigh>.......... maybe i'll eventually get outfitted someday and go from being just a wannabee to a real book-buying snappergroupersnaggin' fisherman

this marlin/swords/sail/tuna/wahoo/dorado schtuff's gettin' old, ya know!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:.................


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ahhhhhh... poor little Chase This! has surrended by putting up the last ditch effort picture post to distract.... Loserville has just met him head on. Nothing more to say, use someone elses talent to attempt a comeback and still lose. Bwahahahahahahaha


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

how can it get old,, you sit inside watching TV till someone yells fish on. you then strap into the chair (so your comfy) secure a rod to you. then hit the retreve switch on your electronic reel.... pffftttttt! 

and thats called Reeling them in??????? I think J had it wrong. thats WATCHING them come to the bote!


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)

waterspout said:


> dang Poor Cornhoe and Snappy got dropped in the frying pan also!!! lol


Pygmy puffin ninja!!!!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

ewok this!, triggerking, snatchy, etc... when you get a little fish camp like this in your own portfolio, not shared, and a couple boats in your own name like this (one for fun jet drive and one for reel skillz fishing), not shared... then you can start working on your skill :rotfl:


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

electric reel!..... what novel idea!

thanx!.......

i'm gonna have to try that


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

where is the flag pole?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> a couple boats in your own name like this


all i see is two llittle speedbumps that need to stay-the-hell-outta-the jetties

keep'em confined to the creeks and bays


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

well me personally, i think inshore takes more skills for a few reasons... first you gotta find the right pier or rocks to fish from then you gotta find out what kinda bait you gotta use (i dont think that artificial **** works) i mean these hardheads that we are catching are not dumb fish... sometimes they wont hit anything, for instance this one time... i wasnt catching sh1t at the pine gulley pier and i had dead shrimp, squid and MULLET so i was like ***?... BUT i was eating a nice double stacked subway sandwich, so i got to thinking.."WWJD?" or "what would jared do?" well me being a big fan of jared i know he woulda used the red salami off the italian bmt i was eating (judging by the water clarity of course). so i stuck it on my 20 ot circle hook and BAM BIG OL 2 POUND HEAD MAN! so this just goes to show the strategy,approach, and improvision an experienced inshore angler uses.... another task is getting to your spot and fighting all the other anglers out of your spot.... i mean these mexicans come prepared and roll with the whole clan sometimes... so you gotta be sure and properly equip yourselves with either dual tazers and a soccer ball (for the little ones). but sometimes thats not enough you just gotta call up that badars taco truck and seize the moment through distraction while their stuffing their faces... if they come back and give you lip you simply say "no hable espanol" and that usually works...even if they are speaking english you gotta let em know you mean business... this is only a taste of what us inshore anglers go through on a daily basis.... and for those guys standing in the water and using those small little row boats with their stands on em... GET A BIGGER BOAT AND GET OUT OF THE WATER THEIRS SHARKS ALL IN THEM WATERS LEARN TO FISH FROM A PIER.... just my .02 cents...


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*So*

WHICH ONE OF YOU GEEK'S HAS THE SMALLEST?


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Chasethis Showed me his reel... boy has to much money









*CommandX-50 PRO/AM*









(Click for description)


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> WHICH ONE OF YOU GEEK'S HAS THE SMALLEST?


leave us kidz alone, pops.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Fishin-Inc said:


> WHICH ONE OF YOU GEEK'S HAS THE SMALLEST?


 he who smelt it dealt it Incster... uuummm,, you!:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

CORNHUSKER said:


> Pygmy puffin ninja!!!!


I'm just trying to suk up a offshore trip...He is a pygmy though.. But I'll be his friend if he takes me offshore. I think we(you and I cornhole) should throw a trip in on that bid he wants! :rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

J,, I lake the ol river house but,,, it just can't hang with my lake shack!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Dude*

Dude, You can hear the freakin bajo's in that shot?!!!



waterspout said:


> J,, I lake the ol river house but,,, it just can't hang with my lake shack!


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> ahhhhhh... poor little Chase This! has surrended by putting up the last ditch effort picture post to distract.... Loserville has just met him head on. Nothing more to say, use someone elses talent to attempt a comeback and still lose. Bwahahahahahahaha


BWWWWWWAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!! Poor little guy. You know he has that little man with a little...well you know syndrome.


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

Chase This! said:


> For those that haven't met IJ........:an5:
> 
> And a couple other famous trolls that have posted in this thread.
> 
> Brandon


C'mon man! That shiite was funny about forty times ago. I guess your feeble little mind couldn't come up with anything else, so you resorted to 1 1/2 year old photos that have been posted who knows how many times.


----------



## TimW Texas (Apr 15, 2009)

when I was a super intendant for a Co one of the sub contractors had a son that we all watch grow up playing Basketball High school,College and he got drafted to the NBA. The Kid was down to earth as all get out. His father told him no matter how big you get in the NBA or in anything one thing is for sure . Your underware will be yellow in the front and brown in the back just like all the rest of us.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

great advice tim


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

TimW Texas said:


> when I was a super intendant for a Co one of the sub contractors had a son that we all watch grow up playing Basketball High school,College and he got drafted to the NBA. The Kid was down to earth as all get out. His father told him no matter how big you get in the NBA or in anything one thing is for sure . Your underware will be yellow in the front and brown in the back just like all the rest of us.


True but, what if ya don't wear " tighty whitee " under drawers,...:biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

hijacked by commando's! lmao :rotfl:


----------



## Snap Draggin (Nov 11, 2007)

:headknock sad3sm :headknock sad3sm :headknock


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

*THIS JUST IN!!!!........*



Snap Draggin said:


> :headknock sad3sm :headknock sad3sm :headknock


inshore fishermen will find this of great interest!!!......

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20100212/lf_nm_life/us_barbie

:slimer:

:biggrin:


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

capt mullet said:


> 50 slots every weekend huh?! yeah right in your dreams. I know that fishermen are known to be good liars but that is overdoing it a bit isnt it?


Amen!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------

